# SD Card--I removed it before I turned the Kindle off!



## stamperlady (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi, I have had my Kindle for a couple of months and love it.  I have learned a great deal from everyone on these boards and hope someone can help me with my problem.  I read the FAQs, checked the Tips and Troubleshooting and checked out all 41 pages on Amazon, but can't find an answer.

I removed the SD card before I turned off the Kindle and now I am having problems.  The Kindle will not recognize the card, I even bought a new one today with no luck.  I was able to add some audiobooks to the new card, but the Kindle doesn't see them and now my computers, a Mac and a Dell, don't recognize the card.  All of my books are still on the Kindle, but can't see the card.  

Thanks in advance for the help!

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried 

Turning the Kindle on and off?
a soft reset (alt-shift-r)?
A hard reset (pushing a paperclip in the hole in the back?
Is the card well seated (we had a member today who didn't have the card firmly in).

Anyone else?

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

If the Kindle and the computer do not recognize the new card either, there's a possibility that you have a hardware problem with the kindle that scrambled the directory.  

I would try to reformat the card via the computer and see if you can get the Kindle to see it. As Betsy said, make sure the card is seated all the way and try a Kindle reset.

Mike


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Stamperlady! Welcome and congrats on your first post!


----------



## stamperlady (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi, Thanks for the suggestions.  I have tried a soft and hard reset and tried to reformat the card in both the Mac and Dell.  The Dell doesn't see the card and the Mac gives me a message to initialize it, but when I try, I get an error message.  Mike, I think you are right, I only had garbage when I opened the folder on the computer.  I had the problem with another card that I took out of my camera.  I tried it in the Kindle without luck and when I put it back into my camera, I got a message that the card can't be read.  I am going to buy another card and try again tomorrow night.  Thanks for the help and the welcome!  I'll post again tomorrow night.
Linda


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would buy a new card. Turn off the Kindle. Install the card. Turn on the Kindle and IMMEDIATELY hit hard reset. Don't let it finish booting up before the hard reset as this may scramble your SD directory. This is the only thing I can think of. If this doesn't work, hello customer support! Good luck.

Steve


----------



## stamperlady (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion Steve, I tried your idea and everything seems to be working ok now.  I have definitely learned my lesson-thanks for all of the suggestions.  Happy New Year!
Linda


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

stamperlady said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Steve, I tried your idea and everything seems to be working ok now. I have definitely learned my lesson-thanks for all of the suggestions. Happy New Year!
> Linda


*Hi and welcome Linda...glad it all worked out *


----------

